# Need to know about N96



## subir12 (Aug 21, 2008)

Come to think of it, if one looks at an informed buyer making a rationale choice then the decision will never be just driven by whether I get a touch screen or a different looking phone or extra couple of pixels. 

I guess, it’s about how feature rich the phone is, the performance, storage, whether it serves my purpose, price vs. features and to some extent the looks. 

The n96 has always been compared with iphone – god knows for what and some of the other similar phones available in this range.

Considering that most of these options are at par with the major difference being form factor, I don’t seem to understand the logic behind “getting into n96 design bashing” all the time without any logical argument on features etc.

Can anyone run down the complete list of features if any one really knows for N96? (Please do not copy paste from specifications available on the net) 

The attempt is not to misguide consumers. 

Do I hear something?

P.S. Looking for a healthy debate


----------



## Sumeet_naik (Aug 21, 2008)

If u are looking for debate.. Post dis in fight club..


----------



## krates (Aug 21, 2008)

is post ka koi matlab samajhao mujhe


----------



## MasterMinds (Aug 21, 2008)

Main samajh chuka hun iska matlab.....! Dream ko bulao karets ko bulao aur krazzy ko bi....Aur sabhi crazy ho jao...K.K(krazy and krates) tum log n96 k favour main aur dream against! Main bhi a jaunga beech main.....Lol


----------



## krates (Aug 21, 2008)

MasterMinds said:


> Main samajh chuka hun iska matlab.....! Dream ko bulao karets ko bulao aur krazzy ko bi....Aur sabhi crazy ho jao...K.K(krazy and krates) tum log n96 k favour main aur dream against! Main bhi a jaunga beech main.....Lol



Prepared stuff to post  abhi ek saathi kam hai ruk jao abhi dream and krazzy saath aana


----------



## krazzy (Aug 21, 2008)

subir12 said:


> Come to think of it, if one looks at an informed buyer making a rationale choice then the decision will never be just driven by whether I get a touch screen or a different looking phone or extra couple of pixels.
> 
> I guess, it’s about how feature rich the phone is, the performance, storage, whether it serves my purpose, price vs. features and to some extent the looks.
> 
> ...



Well some of the important features of N96 that I know of are:
2.8" 16M colour QVGA display
5mp camera with auto-focus, Carl Zeiss optics, twin LED flash and VGA resolution video recording at 30fps
Dedicated music keys and 3.5mm headphone jack
DVB-H
16gb built-in memory + microSD slot for further 32gb
Stereo loudspeakers
N-Gage gaming
Integrated kickstand for placing the phone at a comfortable angle to watch videos
Dedicated audio chip

Rest everything is similar to N95 8gb.


----------



## Gigacore (Aug 21, 2008)

if u r just lookin for preview:

*www.mobilewhack.com/nokia-n96/


----------



## dreamcatcher (Aug 21, 2008)

krazzy said:


> Well some of the important features of N96 that I know of are:
> 
> DVB-H
> 16gb built-in memory + microSD slot for further 32gb
> ...




Its more like this.


----------



## MasterMinds (Aug 21, 2008)

lol^^^^^


----------



## utsav (Aug 21, 2008)

Krates main aa gaya nokia ko support karne


----------



## krates (Aug 21, 2008)

let's start 

Innov got crap looks !@! + 10000000000000000000000000000 when it is seen infront of a N96 

N96 will tak better pics then Innov8 I N NIGHT WITH IT'S DUAL LED FLASH then the n00bish led flash  atleast it will be par with innov8 at night 

Innov 8gb version will cost more than 16 gb N96

N96 got DVB-H atleast you will not have to rang up to your home to ask match score (match comes on national atleast )

Innov8 blabber it's features just like china do ......

it even got a video stand that is what i like more
...................................

bhaiyo support karna !@!


----------



## utsav (Aug 21, 2008)

+1 @krates


----------



## ico (Aug 21, 2008)

**yawn**...


----------



## Pathik (Aug 21, 2008)

It aint worth 30k. N82 is the best phone to get now @ 18.something k.


----------



## Cool G5 (Aug 21, 2008)

^ don't sleep.
Abhi toh trailer hi tha, picture abhi baki hai mere dost.
roflmao


----------



## subir12 (Aug 21, 2008)

btw.. is post ka matlab tha ke 

to understand whether everyone's clued on to N96.. 

I guess we haven't spoken about it as yet apart from a few things...

pathik.. don't mind... that picture is scary ... and by the way why r u always so fixed on N82??

plz take a closer look.


----------



## ico (Aug 21, 2008)

Well, I'll say that Innov8 has killed N96 in the camera megapixel and also in other camera features department.

It also got face detection, smile detection, and even blink detection to prevent photos of people blinking....

Single Flash may be a down point but lets see....a single stronger LED flash called Photoflash of SE is stronger than normal LED flashs....may be Innov8 got a stronger LED flash than the both N96 flashes......Well, we'll see.

Plus, people were arguing against C905 that it isn't a smartfone. Well, if someone requires an 8mp camera smartphone, he or she may go for Innov8.

Plus, Innov8 also got 3D hardware accelerator which AFAIK, N96 is lacking. (Do correct me on this)

And yeah, SE are also coming up with an 8mp Symbian UIQ smartphone, which will have a Xenon flash...It is going to kill Innov8.......

TV broadcast is a good feature but I feel that it is going to drain a hell lot of battery, but still it can't be neglected.


----------



## The Conqueror (Aug 21, 2008)

gagandeep said:


> Well, I'll say that Innov8 has killed N96 in the camera megapixel and also in other camera features department.
> 
> It also got face detection, smile detection, and even blink detection to prevent photos of people blinking....
> 
> ...


So does the N96 beat the highly anticipated and over-hyped iPhone 3G?


----------



## dreamcatcher (Aug 21, 2008)

krates said:


> let's start
> 
> Innov got crap looks !@! + 10000000000000000000000000000 when it is seen infront of a N96
> 
> ...



LOL.N96 ke discussion mein Innov8 kaha se aa gaya bhai??
The biggest drawback of the N96 is its battery.A huge device by all fronts and such a crap battery to support its power requirements.You would have to charge it twice daily atleast.this is the main reason why the original N95 as criticized for.

Then, the design is an exact copy of the N81 with a dual slider.Now we all know the N81 has pathetic build problems.So, N96 does not come from clear ground.

Then, not much of an improvement from the n95. DVB is a growing technology and has no major applications in the present market.Most channels are not telecast on air except the national channels, quality of which is still under speculation.

As design goes.Those who liked the N81 would like it.Me for one, feels that it totally sucks. A fingerprint magnet and cheap looks.

Comparing to the innov8, the n96 loses on all fronts. Yea krate, the innov8 has dual led too.


----------



## ico (Aug 21, 2008)

And yeah, don't forget.....the 8mp SE smartphone is Symbian UIQ, it is definitely going to have a Touch Screen......... 

Innov8 killed again. 



dreamcatcher said:


> Comparing to the innov8, the n96 loses on all fronts. Yea krate, the innov8 has dual led too.


Then its good...Sometimes its better not to have faith on Krates...


----------



## 1235Sam (Aug 21, 2008)

krates said:


> let's start
> 
> Innov got crap looks !@! + 10000000000000000000000000000 when it is seen infront of a N96


n96 looks boaring.just like n81.many of their recent phones have similar black design. Dont know what their design team is doing


----------



## mohitsuri50 (Aug 21, 2008)

what makes you say that innov has killed n96 in megapixel!!!!

yeh hi toh problem hai.. 

All you can prove is higher mp and face ditection!!!!!!!!!! 

Come on, that doesn't make it superior to N96!

READ THIS...
*www.yourmobilephonereviews.co.uk/nokia_n96_reviews.htm


----------



## ico (Aug 21, 2008)

The Conqueror said:


> So does the N96 beat the highly anticipated and over-hyped iPhone 3G?


It beats it all fronts.....in every department except for the Touch interface & browser and a 1-2 more things...

Overall, N96 surely gonna be a whole lot better buy.



mohitsuri50 said:


> what makes you say that innov has killed n96 in megapixel!!!!
> 
> yeh hi toh problem hai..
> 
> ...


Innov8 also got faster 7.2mbps HSDPA which is going to benefit it in other countries.


----------



## krates (Aug 21, 2008)

dreamcatcher said:


> Comparing to the innov8, the n96 loses on all fronts. Yea krate, the innov8 has dual led too.



N00b your W810I , K550i got dual led 

and they are so low in light when compared to nokia single LED

even SE XENON FLASH ( K850I ) when compared to NOKIA XENON FLASH ( N82 ) is low in light 

and have you ever used samsung flash ?? no i guess they are so low in light 

N96 dual led will beat it hands down !@!



gagandeep said:


> It also got face detection, smile detection, and even blink detection to prevent photos of people blinking....



 these types of features were present in n00bish k850i na what happen to them ??? remeber ...



dreamcatcher said:


> Then, the design is an exact copy of the N81 with a dual slider.Now we all know the N81 has pathetic build problems.So, N96 does not come from clear ground.



 lol on that what do you know about's it build quality every review said it feels solid !@!

N96 got dedicated music buttons and

with a hack you can use them to play games like in a psp ...

in n-gage arena


----------



## ico (Aug 21, 2008)

krates said:


> these types of features were present in n00bish k850i na what happen to them ??? remeber ...


K850i didn't have face, smile & blink detection...


----------



## dreamcatcher (Aug 21, 2008)

krates said:


> these types of features were present in n00bish k850i na what happen to them ??? remeber ...
> 
> 
> 
> lol on that what do you know about's it build quality every review said it feels solid !@!



How many reviews of the N96 has surfaced mate??

K850 did not have face detection.C902 had and its selling pretyy well.In fact, it has been awarded the best cell phone by  Digital Photographer when compared to the N82.Its the best cam phone available.C905 uses a bigger and better sensor.If not for the c905, it would have it my hands now.


----------



## krates (Aug 21, 2008)

gagandeep said:


> K850i didn't have face detection & blink detection...



let the reviews come out then i will say about those  features in innov8

Well the camera shots taken from it were nothing compared to C905

THE MAIN THING INNOV8 WILL BE PRICED HIGHER THAN THE N96 SO STOP THE CRAP FIGHT


----------



## ico (Aug 21, 2008)

krates said:


> let the reviews come out then i will say about those  features in innov8
> 
> *Well the camera shots taken from it were nothing compared to C905
> *
> THE MAIN THING INNOV8 WILL BE PRICED HIGHER THAN THE N96 SO STOP THE CRAP FIGHT


Yeah, at the end of the day SE rules.... 

Atleast Innov8 will be a solution for those poeple who want a Smartphone and an 8mp camera instead of N96.....until Hecaro is launched.......

Haha...It will be priced around the price of N96...Not much higher nor much lower....


----------



## dreamcatcher (Aug 21, 2008)

good to see krates supporting the C905.Carry on.I support you.Innov8 sucks, C905 rox.


----------



## krates (Aug 21, 2008)

my bhaiya will be buying the C905 soon actually he is confused in C905 and Iphone one is features one is killer looks !@!

See my camera preference below

Every phone i can't compare ....

C905>INNOV8>N82>C902>N96>N95>K810i>N73>K750I>W810i>3110c>6600



btw what is C905 release date ?


----------



## ico (Aug 21, 2008)

^^ Yeah, its only your camera preference which can include 3110c and 6600.....

Check out more mobiles, you'll find way better 1.3mp & VGA cameras.......


----------



## dreamcatcher (Aug 21, 2008)

C905 releases early sept in sweden.dunno in India.


----------



## Power UP (Aug 21, 2008)

N96 is an mistake on Nokia's part 
Specwise its even inferior to N95 8gb except for storage & DVB-H.

The very fact that they so hurriedly rushed it very much echoes their desperation to capture market share.

Probably with the upcoming touch devices it will redeem itself.


But anyway iPhone 3G is "*probably*" gonna sell more units than even N96,INNOV8 & C905 combined


----------



## krazzy (Aug 21, 2008)

krates said:


> See my camera preference below
> 
> Every phone i can't compare ....
> 
> C905>INNOV8>N82>C902>N96>N95>K810i>N73>K750I>W810i>3110c>6600



3110c and 6600? ROFLing on the floor. LOLing out loud.


----------



## MasterMinds (Aug 21, 2008)

and how did karets forget w200i a am more than amazed


----------



## ico (Aug 21, 2008)

Power UP said:


> But anyway iPhone 3G is "*probably*" gonna sell more units than even N96,INNOV8 & C905 combined


Atleast not in India.......


----------



## Power UP (Aug 21, 2008)

gagandeep said:


> Atleast not in India.......


We will see.........


----------



## MasterMinds (Aug 21, 2008)

iphone no way


----------



## dreamcatcher (Aug 21, 2008)

C905=22k.

Iphone=31k

Customer-Kya bhai koi phne dikha.
sales- Kya loge sirjee.ye raha aapka iphone.Isme 3g hai, aapke computer se bhi zyada net speeds dega.
customer-bariya hai.Aur koi phone hai kya?
sales-Ye raha aapka sony cybershot C905.Isme 8 mp camera ha.
customer-wah.isme 3g hai??
sales-ha hai.Lekin iphone ki tarah dedicated 3g nahi hai.isliye to use iphone 3g kehte hai. 
customer-daam kya hai??
sales-Iphone ka 31k aur C905 ka 22k.
customer-C905 pack kijiye.


----------



## Third Eye (Aug 21, 2008)

Don't compare iphone to N96 and N96 to INNOV8.


----------



## Power UP (Aug 21, 2008)

Arey bhai do u think iPhone 3G will be forever priced at 31k , just wait for a few months 

And please read this link posted by T159

*diveintomark.org/archives/2007/10/04/if-wishes-were-iphones



Third Eye said:


> Don't compare iphone to N96 and N96 to INNOV8.


No sane person will compare those  
but do check out how much the hYpe pHone will sell in numbers 
​


----------



## dreamcatcher (Aug 21, 2008)

Yea, they may.But Cybershot 8 mp is enough to sway many .


----------



## Power UP (Aug 21, 2008)

Dude i told u to give the link a shot  (or did u ?? )

"many"......still not enough 

but anyway enjoy ur 8mp


----------



## dreamcatcher (Aug 22, 2008)

Power UP said:


> but anyway enjoy ur 8mp




I will.Thanx.Btw,thanx for your concern.

The ones to buy th iphone will buy it ayway.just that it wont reach the level of hype it has generated. The prices howver, wont come down soon.


----------



## thelordrrulzzz (Aug 22, 2008)

yippie its Nokia v/s SE or for that matter other competitors...
Here i come people to support the obvious "SONY ERICSSON"8)
From my personal experience on the N80 i found that the captured image by the cell's camera was colour enhanced before being stored onto the memory card..
On the contrary SE phones maintain the originality of the image (which at times make the pics looks dull or low in light) so i seriously feel that Sony Ericcson's Xperia X1 will surely beat the N96..


----------



## yogi7272 (Aug 22, 2008)

n96 was announced way back in feb... its not a mistake by nokia .. only mistake is, its way too late in market .. at that time samsung innov8 was not even announced .. thank god nokia made this mistake, so that n95 8gb will now have some price drop .. 

n96 is a video oriented device .. dual led flash can never subtitute proper xenon flash like in n82 ..but it comes handy while video recording in low light/ indoors .. if nokia 6220c can have xenon then why not flagship n96 ?.. they could have put both xenon + led flash.. I think their upcoming 8mp cam phone will implement both types of flash..

after n73 and n82 , nobody takes nokia cam phones lightly 

cybershot is a gimmick ..  se should have called k750i their first cybershot .. anyways, it along with k790i are fantastic cam phones .. leaders in their class .. but can we say same abt other "cybershit " phones .. k850i spoiled cybershot brand name .. now even c905 have innov8 to content with ..  nokia , moto and lg are to follow ..mind u all three will be damn good camera phones ..if only innov8 would have xenon flash, then c905 would have been dead ..


----------



## krates (Aug 22, 2008)

krazzy said:


> 3110c and 6600? ROFLing on the floor. LOLing out loud.



abey the phone i have used 1.3 mein maine 31 hi use kara hai 

and 6600 means the worst camera phone see the arrows "

cyber shot and carl zeiss are both gimmicks btw


----------



## iMav (Aug 22, 2008)

Now you guys better don't disrespect the legendary 6600.


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 22, 2008)

Y r u comparing C905 with N82.....

8MP > 5MP

Btw looks r not good of C905...& well N82 has got more points than C905 

check out *www.gsmarena.com/compare.php3?idPhone2=2177&idPhone1=2427

wat is OS used in C905....is it symbian OS & they didnt mention the processor in it
GPRS of C905 is slow....


----------



## azzu (Aug 22, 2008)

yea its my first fone too dont be so harsh with it (6600)


----------



## The Conqueror (Aug 22, 2008)

gagandeep said:


> It beats it all fronts.....in every department except for the Touch interface & browser and a 1-2 more things...
> 
> Overall, N96 surely gonna be a whole lot better buy.
> 
> ...


I Might Consider buying N96,I think iPhone is overpriced.If it was in 15k - 17k range it would have indeed be a Good Buy.


----------



## Power UP (Aug 22, 2008)

The Conqueror said:


> I Might Consider buying N96,I think iPhone is overpriced.If it was in 15k - 17k range it would have indeed be a Good Buy.



Better buy N95-8gb or Innov8 (If it is priced sanely)  than N96.
N96's only "useful" merit is its 16GB + Sd card , not only is it underpowered but also will be pricier than N95-8gb.

As for iPhone priced at 15k - 17k.......we will have to wait a long long long time


----------



## The Conqueror (Aug 22, 2008)

^Perhaps till iPhone 2.0 
What about the features of N95?
Basically I want a phone with faster startup,and large variety and compatibility of apps.budget till 16K.


----------



## Power UP (Aug 22, 2008)

Extend ur budget to around 2k more and get N82


----------



## The Conqueror (Aug 22, 2008)

Whats so special in it?
And I thought N85 is more advanced than N82 LOL
Can u tell me the difference between 82 and 85.
also your review if any, dont give me wikipedia links, i want to know opinion of Forum Members


----------



## Power UP (Aug 22, 2008)

N82 & N85 are pretty much the same except a different design.
N82- candy bar + Xenon flash
N85- slider + Led flash

*www.gsmarena.com/nokia_n82-2177.php

N82 has won TIPA award for best 5mp camera phone. Its feature packed to the core and is a VFM.

On first "look" N82 keypad looks difficult to use but if u actually use it in hand its quite easy to use. Ask gx_saurav who was dead against N82's keypad but when he finally used it he changed his opinion about it.

Also there are many owners of N82 in this forum , including me  

Ps. N85 is yet to be launched so expect it to be heavily priced during its launch.


----------



## krates (Aug 22, 2008)

and for the 3.5 MM jack issue for some like GX

there is a nokia accesory 3.5 MM JACK TO 3.5 MM JACKL


----------



## dreamcatcher (Aug 22, 2008)

c902 has beaten the n82 in the cam department.According to Digital photographer, it is the best cam phoen available.Digital photographer is the most reputed camera magazine in the UK.


----------



## krates (Aug 22, 2008)

btw there is a price drop in N95 8gig Rs. 24899


----------



## yogi7272 (Aug 22, 2008)

dreamcatcher said:


> c902 has beaten the n82 in the cam department.According to Digital photographer, it is the best cam phoen available.Digital photographer is the most reputed camera magazine in the UK.




are baba, c902 ,k850i are all better than n82 ..no doubt abt it .period ..


----------



## dreamcatcher (Aug 22, 2008)

C902>n82>>k850.


----------



## yogi7272 (Aug 22, 2008)

nope .. c902> k850i> k790i > n82 ..


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 22, 2008)

yogi7272 said:


> are baba, c902 ,k850i are all better than n82 ..no doubt abt it .period ..



then y didnt u buy c902 or K850i *s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/90large.png


----------



## yogi7272 (Aug 22, 2008)

ABE  just joking .. cant u get it .. genius ..


----------



## uppalpankaj (Aug 22, 2008)

yogi7272 said:


> nope .. c902> k850i> k790i > n82 ..



U can say c902> k850i> k790i > k750i > n82


----------



## Cool G5 (Aug 22, 2008)

U can say C905>K850i>k790i>K750i>K550i>Z550i>W200i > N82


----------



## krates (Aug 22, 2008)

N82 + N91 > SONY ERICSSON


----------



## dreamcatcher (Aug 22, 2008)

Lol...i stated a few facts and everyone started jumping.LoL..learn to take the truth sportingly guys.


----------



## yogi7272 (Aug 22, 2008)

@amd -  stop spreading crap .. 

n82 is the best cam phone till date .. proven .. dont need ur certificate ...

pls tell me honestly , r u paid by se to promote them here .. why ur not on other indian tech forum ..if ur on any other forum pls let us know so that we can stay away ..


----------



## Pathik (Aug 22, 2008)

dreamcatcher said:


> C902>*n82>>k850*.



Chal finally tu ye to maana. After some days, you will realise that the N82 pwns the c902 as well.


----------



## krates (Aug 22, 2008)

Pathik said:


> Chal finally tu ye to maana. After some days, you will realise that the N82 pwns the c902 as well.





*s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/12.png*s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/27.png


----------



## Power UP (Aug 22, 2008)

Pathik said:


> Chal finally tu ye to maana. After some days, you will realise that the N82 pwns the c902 as well.


lol Today is indeed a special day 

* iPhone is launched in India 
* Dream finally admitting that N82 >> K850


----------



## dreamcatcher (Aug 22, 2008)

Yea, actually it is. The flash pics are way overexposed.The light sensor thing is crap.If a speck of dust goes inside the thing it overexposes the picture. Daylight pics are good tho, smae as the N82.

C902 is the best however.With great colour reproduction>everyone who uses it have accepted the fact.

Even in esato, people who used to badmouth the C902 have taken in on them that C902 is th best. Also many magazines using the latest firmwares have confirmed the fact.I guess i havent kept any stone unturned.


----------



## krates (Aug 22, 2008)

dreamcatcher said:


> Yea, actually it is. The flash pics are way overexposed.The light sensor thing is crap.If a speck of dust goes inside the thing it overexposes the picture. Daylight pics are good tho, smae as the N82.
> 
> C902 is the best however.With great colour reproduction>everyone who uses it have accepted the fact.
> 
> Even in esato, people who used to badmouth the C902 have taken in on them that C902 is th best. Also many magazines using the latest firmwares have confirmed the fact.I guess i havent kept any stone unturned.



ok dude show us SIDE BY SIDE COMPARISON FOR US TO BELIEVE as for me we all know N82 takes better pics so i don't have to proove anything 

well for the pics i saw on esato were great but i have seen better pics with N82 even if you want to see some of them go on flickr and search for PICS THROUGH N82


----------



## subir12 (Aug 23, 2008)

Power UP said:


> N96 is an mistake on Nokia's part
> Specwise its even inferior to N95 8gb except for storage & DVB-H.
> 
> The very fact that they so hurriedly rushed it very much echoes their desperation to capture market share.
> ...



Bro, i wonder why you say that cause n96 is much professional and sleeker looking than n95 plus memory is a huge requirement.
having the option to carry 24 gb expandable memory is gr8, imagine once 3g become available in india, one can download and stream loads of videos, movies on n96. plus, i have heard there are lots of new widgets coming up before it starts shipping in sept 

so, lets see till it actually arrives


----------



## The Conqueror (Aug 23, 2008)

Power UP said:


> N82 & N85 are pretty much the same except a different design.
> N82- candy bar + Xenon flash
> N85- slider + Led flash
> 
> ...


Thank you.I Shall think over it


----------



## Power UP (Aug 23, 2008)

subir12 said:


> Bro, i wonder why you say that cause n96 is much professional and sleeker looking than n95 plus memory is a huge requirement.
> having the option to carry 24 gb expandable memory is gr8, imagine once 3g become available in india, one can download and stream loads of videos, movies on n96. plus, i have heard there are lots of new widgets coming up before it starts shipping in sept
> 
> so, lets see till it actually arrives


Ofcourse n96 is much more professional and sleeker looking than n95 but extra memory is the only real benefit.

N96 doesn't have 3d graphics chip. So u can't game much on it as more & more upcoming games require 3d chip. Even N82 has it.

Also the N96 processor is slower compared to N95-8gb & N82.
For a flagship phone its underpowered when compared to the previous one.

Its like N96 has slightly tarnished Nokia's reputation for producing the best feature packed phones.


But nonetheless its still quite an awesome phone  
Superb looker + tons of space for ur movies and ya when 3G hits here it will rock


----------



## Tamoghno (Aug 23, 2008)

Sorry for being offtopic but : Why everyone is so excited about 3g . After seeing the iphone price , i'm almost sure that carriers will be raping us with 3g data price. And now that our stupid greedy government has decided to auction the spectrum to highest bidder . Its almost inevitable that they will charge anything to recover the money they paid for spectrum


----------



## yogi7272 (Aug 23, 2008)

looking at that twin led flash module of n96 , it gives the impression of pretty good .. looks like it will perform better than conventional led flashes ..


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 25, 2008)

Power UP said:


> * N96 doesn't have 3d graphics chip*. So u can't game much on it as more & more upcoming games require 3d chip. Even N82 has it.



Sorry mate...U R Wrong....it has same graphics chip as N95 & N82 



Power UP said:


> * Also the N96 processor is slower compared to N95-8gb & N82.*
> For a flagship phone its underpowered when compared to the previous one.



Again u r wrong it has same ARM processor as N82


----------



## Third Eye (Aug 25, 2008)

No,N96 doesn't have 3d chip 

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=O6zkJYF1w6A


----------



## krazzy (Aug 25, 2008)

Third Eye said:


> No,N96 doesn't have 3d chip
> 
> *www.youtube.com/watch?v=O6zkJYF1w6A


The following is from Mobile-Review which has previewed N96.



> *The N96 also packs in a DSP for video processing (decodes to H.264 at 30 FPS and VGA resolution – other formats are supported too, but this one is more prioritized)*. For its audio needs, the handset employs a 24-bit DSP and a wealth of effects that come preinstalled with it, although it is all up to the vendor to enable them or not.


So as far as the graphics performance is concerned, it'll be on par with the N95/N82. The processor is also the same. So it won't be slow either. As for battery life which many people are worried/complaining about, rest assured it won't be as bad as the N95. Here are the battery life tests done by M-R on the N96 prototype.


> The N96 has a rated battery life of 3.6 hours talk time and up to 220 hours standby time. For Nokia N95, the standby time was rated at 240 hours. So, generally, in all main usage modes (voice, web surfing, etc) you won’t notice much of a difference between these too. On a side note, the Nokia N81, thanks to employing different hardware solutions as compared to the Nokia N95, allowed it to excel in terms of battery time in all primary modes, and score 420 hours on standby tests, which is as close to perfect as it only gets. It takes the N96 a little over 2 hours to charge from empty to full.
> The Nokia N96 comes equipped with a DSP for sound and video processing; this way, their presence should boost the handset’s performance on these fronts. Let’s take a look at our battery time chart and see how well it fared in a duel with the Nokia N95 8Gb:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Power UP (Aug 25, 2008)

KaranTh85 said:


> *Sorry mate...U R Wrong..*..*it has same graphics chip as N95 & N82 *


Unfortunately it is true Karan  (Check out the link by Third eye for an example)

N95 and N82 has Fully HW accelerated 3D (OpenGL ES 1.1, HW accelerated Java 3D) based on Texas Instruments OMAP 2420, which the N96 sadly lacks.


KaranTh85 said:


> *Again u r wrong it has same ARM processor as N82*


Again u r wrong 

N95 & N82 = Dual ARM 11 332 MHz CPU
N96 = Dual ARM 9 264 MHz CPU


krazzy said:


> So as far as the graphics performance is concerned, it'll be on par with the N95/N82. The processor is also the same. So it won't be slow either.


N96 cpu is downgraded to Dual Arm 9 264 MHz.

When N96's graphics performance is concerned, then it is powerful enough to handle FP2 graphics like transition effects etc. and since based on the Dual cpu architecture its quite capable in recording at Vga @ 30fps.

But the fact remains that it will not deliver the same performance N95 & N82 give in 3d gaming.



But as i said before i will say it again 

 Its still quite an awesome phone  
Superb looker + tons of space for ur movies


----------



## Third Eye (Aug 25, 2008)

Power UP said:


> Superb looker + tons of space for ur movies



Nah mate,16 gb is less.32 gb is normal.


----------



## Power UP (Aug 25, 2008)

Third Eye said:


> Nah mate,16 gb is less.32 gb is normal.


lol dude 2 gb is enough for me atm  

but maybe 32 gb in the near future


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 25, 2008)

Third Eye said:


> Nah mate,16 gb is less.32 gb is normal.



I hope i wud get N82 + 4GB card within 19k


----------



## aytus (Aug 25, 2008)

*www.gsmarena.com/compare.php3?idPhone2=2177&idPhone1=2250


----------



## krates (Aug 25, 2008)

^^ what ?


----------



## Power UP (Aug 25, 2008)

Why is the C902 brought into the equation ???
No need for lengthy comparisons , 
Ps . N82 is overall much better phone than C902


----------



## uppalpankaj (Aug 26, 2008)

N82 has wifi which is really an important feature...The C902 lacks it...And C902 is expensive than N82...

The C902 does not have GPS also...


----------



## krazzy (Aug 26, 2008)

^^ Let us not discuss that here. Unless you want you-know-who to join and start another Nokia vs SE war. This thread is only for the N96. *s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/8.png


----------



## uppalpankaj (Aug 26, 2008)

Ya thatz true.... A Nokia vs SE war may erupt at anytime...V shud only stick 2 the topic....


----------



## subir12 (Sep 8, 2008)

heard that n96 is finally expected to be avlbl by mid sept.. wonder wht they price it at


----------



## nikhilpai (Sep 8, 2008)

subir12 said:


> heard that n96 is finally expected to be avlbl by mid sept.. wonder wht they price it at



Already available on mobilenxt.com for Rs.35k
Compareindia.com also quoting it at Rs.36k


----------



## rageahuja (Sep 16, 2008)

must try stuff on n96, if u r a music and hv loads of time 

nick anstee of all about symbian having sum real fun with d beast 

[URL=*share.ovi.com/media/techaddict.public/techaddict.10083]*media.share.ovi.com/m1/medium/0377/7ec4ec01455b4d5cacb5d29d1733ad83.jpg[/URL]

[URL=*share.ovi.com/media/techaddict.public/techaddict.10084]*media.share.ovi.com/m1/medium/0377/9f5cc864aadc43eb8cdf425341461f0f.jpg[/URL]


[URL=*share.ovi.com/media/techaddict.public/techaddict.10085]*media.share.ovi.com/m1/medium/0377/12fb763a973f4dc1ac34ef38de8a5179.jpg[/URL]


their review here... 
*www.allaboutsymbian.com/reviews/item/Nokia_MD-7W_Bluetooth_speakers.php


----------



## mayur.nvk (Sep 29, 2008)

my rich bro  is plannin to buy n96.. any first hand inputs?


----------

